# Thinking of moving to Christchurch City - need someone to talk to about living, etc!



## BekahG

Hi All!!

I've been offered a fantastic job in Christchurch - and am so excited about the opportunity. I've been trying my best at researching places to live in the area, but am finding it so hard to pick through all the websites. I'm looking for an area that has a bit of a social scene - I'm a 30 year old professional - single, no kids. I've been looking in Sumner/New Brighton as I'd like to be close to the beach (I love to surf..I've heard these are good surf breaks). How are these areas? Safe? Easy to meet people similar to myself? Is there some place better? I'd be working somewhat near the city center...I've been told (by the people whom have offered me the job) that Merivale is nice. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Also, any other info in general would be graciously accepted!!


----------



## topcat83

BekahG said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I've been offered a fantastic job in Christchurch - and am so excited about the opportunity. I've been trying my best at researching places to live in the area, but am finding it so hard to pick through all the websites. I'm looking for an area that has a bit of a social scene - I'm a 30 year old professional - single, no kids. I've been looking in Sumner/New Brighton as I'd like to be close to the beach (I love to surf..I've heard these are good surf breaks). How are these areas? Safe? Easy to meet people similar to myself? Is there some place better? I'd be working somewhat near the city center...I've been told (by the people whom have offered me the job) that Merivale is nice. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Also, any other info in general would be graciously accepted!!


Many congratulations!

There have been some other posts on the Forum recently - so have a browse back and see what you can find. With the earthquake effects i guess some areas will have changed their character a bit - so maybe rent for a year somewhere and suss the place out.


----------



## ClemClan

Hi there Beka

I'm not single or into the night scene, so I can't help you with that one I'm afraid, but with the state of the central city at the moment I don't know what is left of the 'night scene', yet there must be some places outside of the red zone still open for a good night, I guess!

Sumner has been hit pretty hard and so has New Brighton (I don't even think the beaches are open yet - I need to check on that myself!). If it was between the two of those places I would suggest Sumner though - great beach for surfing and it's the kind of place that's buzzing in the summer time - a busy place in season. I lived there for three months myself once, but I have no idea what it's like over there since the quake or whether that 'buzz' will be there come the summer time. New Brighton Beach has a good beach for surf too, but I would prefer or rather feel safer at night in Sumner. Other good suburbs I can suggest to you are: Fendalton, Merivale, Cashmere, Halswell and a bit further afield - Prebbleton, Lincoln and Rolleston. There are most likely many more that others could recommend.

I would also suggest that you do some research on the Internet regarding the earthquake as it could help you to decide, which suburbs could be the best option for you at the moment, you could even try contacting the city council via email. If you're big on surfing try this website - www.surfcoach.co.nz and click on the links to find more information. 

We are still having aftershocks here, but they are getting less frequent. 

Good luck in your new job!:clap2:


----------



## Logo

Hi There,
I was hoping someone could help me. My family and I(husband and 2 boys, 13 & 10half) are looking at moving from Auckland to Christchurch.
Could anyone tell me what Oxford is like, is it commutable to Christchurch City.
Can anyone tell me of any other places that has semi rural feel, we would like to have some land for animals.Don't mind if the area is quiet.
Is there good schools.
Thanks to anyone that can help


----------



## ClemClan

Logo said:


> Hi There,
> I was hoping someone could help me. My family and I(husband and 2 boys, 13 & 10half) are looking at moving from Auckland to Christchurch.
> Could anyone tell me what Oxford is like, is it commutable to Christchurch City.
> Can anyone tell me of any other places that has semi rural feel, we would like to have some land for animals.Don't mind if the area is quiet.
> Is there good schools.
> Thanks to anyone that can help



Hi there - Oxford is a nice place, Rangiora for instance has a good town centre with all amenities, I wouldn't know about the school though. It does take quite a while to get in to the city of Christchurch from there, but it's commutable along the motorway. 

It sounds like you are looking for a lifestyle block with some land etc ...the usual acreage for sale in Canterbury is approximately 10 acres, smaller sized sections than that are around, but less can be found. But if you want to run some sheep or keep horses, then 10 acres would be ideal. I live in a rural area myself as we like being out in the country. The only places that I am familiar with for a rural feel with good schooling is: Prebbleton, Tai Tapu, Ladbrooks, Lincoln and Springston. If you look on Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz and search those areas, I think you can also select 'surrounding areas' and go from there. 

If circumstances allow I would suggest you come to Canterbury for a few days and take a look around and see what appeals to you, then you could always contact the schools and they could give you further information. 

Hope that helps a little ...good luck with everything!


----------



## Logo

Thanks for the quick reply
Yes we are after a Lifestyle block, we had 3 acres and built a house when we first moved over 6 years ago, but the land wasn't great.I see that you have some nice flat land.

I will have a look at the other places you have mentioned.
We are hiring a campervan just after Christmas, so we may try and get down that far, or we will after we have sold our house.

Thanks heeps


----------

